# Any Australian suppliers?



## Eggbert (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anyone know of Australia suppliers of Oils, scents & moulds.  I have sourced a few over the net with one very good, but I am always looking for a good deal!!


----------



## Becky (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey, a fellow Aussie!! Welcome!

My favorite by far is Aussie Soap Supplies, I can't say enough good things about them:
http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au

Also good are Heirloom Body care: 
http://www.heirloombodycare.com.au

as are New Directions:
http://www.newdirections.com.au (FYI - their prices are GST exclusive - expect to add 10% at checkout)

There are a couple of others out there that I haven't tried, but these three are good value from my experiences so far.

Becky.


----------

